

Ask HN: Web-based IRC? - c_t_montgomery

I know grove.io is great for self-hosted IRC, but I'd like to basically just strip down my dock (Mac OS) to Chrome, iTerm 2, and MacVim and am looking for a great web-based IRC client. I've tried freenode's webchat, and mibbit, but both seemed sub-par when compared to limechat or linkinus.<p>Does anyone have any suggestions?
======
rcfox
If you've already got a terminal open, why not irssi?

~~~
malandrew
erc in emacs is another great terminal option.

M-x erc

------
ssylee
webchat works well for me personally.

------
daleharvey
irccloud.com is nice

